# Tauwurm oder Dendrobena



## Steinadler (18. Februar 2007)

Die beiden oben genannten würmer sind wahrscheinlich die am meisten genutzten arten beim angeln. nun hat sich bei mir die frage gestellt welche fäniger sind. manchmal haben die dendros mit ihrer gelben flüssigkeit die fische richtig vertrieben manchmal aber auch angezogen. einige angler aus meinem verein schwören dagegen auf die tauwürmer und wieder andere auf die kleinen mistwürmer. nun ist meine frage auch, welche ihr bevorzugt und warum was macht eurer meinung den größten unterschied ??????


----------



## mlkzander (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tauwurm oder Dendrobena*

eindeutig tauwurm
neutral und von allen arten gern genommen


----------



## Nicolai (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tauwurm oder Dendrobena*

Moin,
 ich bevorzuge eindeutig den Tauwurm. Hatte schon öfters versuche mit Dendrobenas gestartet konnte aber recht selten was damit fangen, hab ich dann wieder mit Tauwurm geangelt konte ich doch immer noch ein paar Fische überlisten.

Mfg. der Nico


----------



## carpi (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tauwurm oder Dendrobena*

Hi
Es kommt dabei ganz klar rauf an, auf welche Fische du gehst!
Bei Aal oder Waller ist ganz Klar der Tauwurm der Favorit... schon allein wegen dem kräftigereren Geruch!

Bei Rotaugen oder auch brassen,, forellen usw. sind meiner Meinung nach Rotwürmer oÄ die bessere Wahl, weil diese sich viel mehr Bewegen!


----------



## aal-andy (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tauwurm oder Dendrobena*

ich habe weitaus bessere erfahrungen mit dem dendrobena gemacht, selbst der aal scheint diesen in unserer region zu bevorzugen (aali-barba und ich haben in den letzten 2 jahren fast alle aale auf dendros gefangen). sind quirliger, zappeln weitaus länger am haken und werden meiner erfahrung auch von allen fischen genommen, habe rotaugen, rotfedern, barsche, brassen, barben, schleie und aal, ja sogar schon forellen damit gefangen. tauwurm nehme ich gelegentlich nur zum zerschnibbeln als zutat für´s futter dabei. aber jeder wird da seine eigenen erfahrungen gemacht haben, und wahrscheinlich ist das sogar gewässerabhängig.


----------



## snofla (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tauwurm oder Dendrobena*

bei uns am see ganz klar tauwurm,aber ban unserem fliessgewässer haben wir im letzten jahr besser mit dendros gefangen 

warum das so war oder ist,ne erklärung hab ich dafür nicht


----------



## Chani04 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tauwurm oder Dendrobena*

Hallo, 

ich benutze beide.
Kommt drauf an auf was ich gehe, oder wie sie eben beißen.
Hab letztes Jahr am Vereinssee mit den Dendos eine Schleie und einen kleinen Karpfen gefangen.
Mein Mann Aale.
Am Rhein fängt mein Mann die aber wiederrum mit Tauwurm.

Lieben Gruß
Germaine


----------



## Angel-Walter (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tauwurm oder Dendrobena*

Wie schon gesagt,meiner Meinung kommt es auf das Gewässer an um die richtige Auswahl zu treffen.Vor allen Dingen muß man  es ausprobieren.An einem Tag fängt man mit dem Köder und am nächsten Tag mit dem anderen.Die sogenannten Mistwürmer sind auch nicht zu verachten erstens durch den extremen Geruch und zweitens ihrer Beweglichkeit.


----------



## uwe gerhard (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tauwurm oder Dendrobena*

Ich bevorzuge den Tauwurm.
Dendrobenas sind meiner meinung nach nicht so fängig ,wie der gute alte Rotwurm aus der Kompostkuhle.
D e r hat das richtige Aroma und schmeckt allen Fischen.
Ein Testfischen Dendros gegen echte Mistwürmer hat bewiesen, das Dendros viel weniger Bisse(und Fische) bringen.
Probiert es doch mal aus.
Leider hat nicht jeder eine Kompostkuhle im Garten.Man kan die problemlos im Keller ziehen, wenn man sich einen Zuchtstamm besorgt.Niermals mir Dendros zusammen versuchen.#d klappt nicht.#d 
Die Kleingärtner haben alle so eine "Goldkiste".
Dendrobenas sind nur eine Notlösung.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tauwurm oder Dendrobena*



Angel-Walter schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt,meiner Meinung kommt es auf das Gewässer an um die richtige Auswahl zu treffen.Vor allen Dingen muß man es ausprobieren.An einem Tag fängt man mit dem Köder und am nächsten Tag mit dem anderen.Die sogenannten Mistwürmer sind auch nicht zu verachten erstens durch den extremen Geruch und zweitens ihrer Beweglichkeit.


 
Genau, nur haben echte Mistwürmer nicht viel mit den Dendros zu tun.
Ist eine ganz andere Art.


----------



## Watfischer84 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tauwurm oder Dendrobena*

Wenn ich auf aal los bin leg ich immer eine auf tw und eine auf dendros. 

Und dann schau ich worauf sie besser beißen.

allgemein kann ich sagen dass dendros hier besser laufen.
aber wie gesagt, ist unterschiedlich


----------



## Brassenwürger (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tauwurm oder Dendrobena*

Ich kombiniere gern beide Wurmarten. Das Kopfstück eines Tauwurms zuerst auf den Haken, dann ein oder zwei Dendro´s. Zu gewissen Zeiten bei uns im Hamburger Hafen auf Aal absolut tödlich und weit besser als ein einfacher Tauwurm. Aber eben nicht immer. Wenn ich im Frühjahr oder Spätwinter (ende Februar!) anfange, in den Gräben auf Aal zu angeln, benutze ich auch lieber Dendro´s, die sind dann fängiger. Gehe ich gezielt auf große Aale in Baggerseen oder in der Oberoste, ziehe ich bis zu 4 Tauwürmer plus 3 Dendro´s auf *einen* 3/0er bis 5/0er Haken. Der Aal, der das weghaut, ist garantiert maßig. Ansonsten halte ich Tauwürmer für die "universellsten" Köder, man fängt eigentlich alles damit!

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## karl_sorglos (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tauwurm oder Dendrobena*

Ich hab so eine "Goldgrube" im Garten, muss aber sagen, dass ich mit Mistwürmern schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Tauwurm ist und bleibt mein Favorit.


----------



## heinzrch (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tauwurm oder Dendrobena*

wie du aus den Beiträgen entnehmen kannst, ist die Fängigkeit von beiden Wurmarten von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich, d.h. du mußt es für "dein" Gewässer selbst herausfinden....


----------



## Betreuer1 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tauwurm oder Dendrobena*

Ich habe auch gute Erfahrungen mit dem Tauwurm gemacht, ich mische am abend vor dem amgeln immer Kaffeesatz dazu und die Jungs werden richtig zappelig am Haken#6 :vik: 
Probierts mal aus

Gruß und Petri

Betreuer


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tauwurm oder Dendrobena*



Betreuer1 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gute Erfahrungen mit dem Tauwurm gemacht, ich mische am abend vor dem amgeln immer Kaffeesatz dazu und die Jungs werden richtig zappelig am Haken#6 :vik:
> Probierts mal aus
> 
> Gruß und Petri
> ...




Na klar sind ja dann  auch koffein gedopt:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tauwurm oder Dendrobena*

Vielleicht mal etwas Gras unter die Erde mischen?


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tauwurm oder Dendrobena*

Mit Dendros habe ich es auch schon mehrmals auf Barsche und Forellen versucht, leider ohne Erfolg. Hatte noch nicht mal einen Biss damit! Hatte mal zur gleichen Zeit mit 2 Ruten jeweils mit Pose und in ca. 1m tiefe gefischt... auf der einen Pose Dendros und auf der anderen Bienenmaden. Nun, mit Bienenmaden habe ich an diesem Tag 3 Forellen gefangen aber mit Dendros noch nicht mal einen Biss gehabt. #c

Ist schon sehr merkwürdig, werde deshalb mal auf Tauwurm umsteigen und keine Dendros mehr kaufen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tauwurm oder Dendrobena*

Fang einen Großteil meiner Forellen auf Dendros. Ich würde nicht wegen einem (!) Angeltag gleich so urteilen. Manchmal ist das auch von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich. Hab "Wurmgewässer" und "Bienenmadengewässer". Der andere Köder versagt dort immer.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tauwurm oder Dendrobena*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal etwas Gras unter die Erde mischen?


Das macht sie doch eher träge...

Außerdem wär mir das zu teuer!


----------

